# Electronics that show you your lure and how Fish react to it



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

I had the pleasure of fishing with a good friend of mine Brad Jones. He has this electronics called Livescope. Have you heard of it? You can cast your lure out and watch it come back to the boat. If there is a fish behind it, you can see how they are reacting to your bait. Pretty amazing the technology they are coming out with.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

bigbass201 said:


> I had the pleasure of fishing with a good friend of mine Brad Jones. He has this electronics called Livescope. Have you heard of it? You can cast your lure out and watch it come back to the boat. If there is a fish behind it, you can see how they are reacting to your bait. Pretty amazing the technology they are coming out with.


Yep, it’s been out for almost a year now I think, but it’s been reviewed on here. Neat stuff, fishing is getting to be a video game...lol


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

guppygill said:


> Yep, it’s been out for almost a year now I think, but it’s been reviewed on here. Neat stuff, fishing is getting to be a video game...lol


That's exactly what I thought when I seen it. The gamers are going to turn into anglers! lol I guess I'm behind in the times. I didn't even know this section was on here until the post got moved to it. I'd love to have one, but the cost is out of my range right now. Too many other things taking priority first.
Tight lines brother.


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

bigbass201 said:


> I had the pleasure of fishing with a good friend of mine Brad Jones. He has this electronics called Livescope. Have you heard of it? You can cast your lure out and watch it come back to the boat. If there is a fish behind it, you can see how they are reacting to your bait. Pretty amazing the technology they are coming out with.


that is panoptics thats been out for a few years, livescope just came out in the past year and you can actually see the the fish fins tail all that can actually identify what the fish is before you drop down


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

eyehunter8063 said:


> that is panoptics thats been out for a few years, livescope just came out in the past year and you can actually see the the fish fins tail all that can actually identify what the fish is before you drop down


I've really been out of the loop since side imaging. I didn't even know they came out with that. It might be good to just set back a couple years and wait for them to fine tune it a little more. Thanks for the info.


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

The live scope is about as fine tuned as it can be with out a camera in my opinion. I been running it all year and it is amazing.. 
Here is a video of some guys musky fishing with it


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Sweet! I'm going to put it on the wish list. You sound pretty satisfied with it. No bug issues at all since you've had it?


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

bigbass201 said:


> Sweet! I'm going to put it on the wish list. You sound pretty satisfied with it. No bug issues at all since you've had it?[/QUOTE
> 
> Nope, there was a few small things i had to do to get it to work a bit better with the way i have it mounted. the transducer mount is angled to shoot off the side to the trolling motor at 7 degrees.. so it was hard to find your baits some times a made a 2 cent spacer to straightening it out now i no exactly where it is shooting. I run a terrova so theres no way to mount it to it. i made a mount that goes into the a scotty rod holder. ill post some pix this weekend


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

bigbass201 said:


> Sweet! I'm going to put it on the wish list. You sound pretty satisfied with it. No bug issues at all since you've had it?


Nope, there was a few small things i had to do to get it to work a bit better with the way i have it mounted. the transducer mount is angled to shoot off the side to the trolling motor at 7 degrees.. so it was hard to find your baits some times a made a 2 cent spacer to straightening it out now i no exactly where it is shooting. I run a terrova so theres no way to mount to it. i made a mount that goes into the a scotty rod holder. ill post some pix this weekend


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

eyehunter8063 said:


> Nope, there was a few small things i had to do to get it to work a bit better with the way i have it mounted. the transducer mount is angled to shoot off the side to the trolling motor at 7 degrees.. so it was hard to find your baits some times a made a 2 cent spacer to straightening it out now i no exactly where it is shooting. I run a terrova so theres no way to mount to it. i made a mount that goes into the a scotty rod holder. ill post some pix this weekend


Sweet. I'd like to see how you have that mounted. I'm not sure what a 2 cent spacer is either. I think my buddy had his mounted to the shaft, but I didn't look at it closely.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

I have a fortrex. I don't think it would be a issue mounting to the shaft hopefully.


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

bigbass201 said:


> Sweet. I'd like to see how you have that mounted. I'm not sure what a 2 cent spacer is either. I think my buddy had his mounted to the shaft, but I didn't look at it closely.


just a spacer i made out of a 1'' pvc 1/2 inch long to get rid of the 7 degree angle. cost me about 2 cents


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

eyehunter8063 said:


> just a spacer i made out of a 1'' pvc 1/2 inch long to get rid of the 7 degree angle. cost me about 2 cents


Okay. That makes sense. Thanks


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

I stole the idea from this. I dont use there mount. if you pm me your cell ill send you pix of the way i mounted mine


----------

